# Posh for a Month



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is a mosaic of Miss Posh. You can also click on the slideshow link to see each individual shot in order.
This was a great photo challenge. Thanks Marj!







http://www.slide.com/r/cFA9tnIVoD8vfRjLRNjo8AGBmETEJJd3?previous_view=lt_embedded_url


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What wonderful photos Amy - of a gorgeous subject! I love seeing all of the pictures together. I was trying to pick a favorite - but I can't do it - they're all great.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Drat Amy...I thought you were offering to send me Posh for a month! Very cute!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's really neat Amy. My favorite is the last picture in it of you and Posh.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*WHOA!!!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, beautiful shots!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Posh is so beautiful and your photography is great!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and you are an amazing photographer. I like how you change her hairstyle too. I do that often with Belle


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

i want to be posh for a month in live in your wonderful life!!
It looks fun!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Totally AWESOME, Amy!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing, Amy, from Amy.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

amy, i love it! good job.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy, wow, you did an amazing job with those pictures. And Posh just looks gorgeous!
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I *love* the one you've titled Beauty Queen from Jan 30th. That one is soft, yet striking. The bath image made me smile! Did you take that one with natural bathroom lighting or did you bring extra lights in there? I love how she looks against the white porcelain.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, Posh is so beautiful. Awesome pictures!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks gang for the compliments. It really was a fun assignment, and I'm planning on doing the same thing with each of my children. I love seeing a story in pictures. 

Kimberly, the two shots you liked best were taken on my iPhone! So, not only did I not have a fancy camera, I also did not have any extra lights or other equipment. However, I do know some Photoshop tricks, and so they are truthfully a bit "enhanced." 

Katie you can come and live with me anytime. You know the rule, must come with puppies!  I think the only way I'll ever get my second is if my husband actually falls in love with him/her first and it becomes HIS idea! Ha! 

Missy, you can "borrow" Posh when I visit my brother in Japan...I'm a bit worried the dh won't brush her out or clean her eye goop when I'm gone. Arrrrrrrg!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, when are you going to Japan? You know I'm free until May, so Posh is welcome to stay with us! I will brush her and remove her eye gunk 2-3x/day just like I do with Pablo! And of course she will get to play, run, walk, and snuggle with us just like Pablo...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Darn Maryam I don't go until the very end of July. But thanks so much for the offer. I have no doubt she'd be a spoiled princess with Pablo (I just wonder if I might never ever get her back...)!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Smart choice Amy :biggrin1: (I too have a feeling you wouldn't get her back)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's beautiful and I love the mosaic.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy, you should do this EVERY month. I never get tired of Miss Posh pics.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Amy, you should do this EVERY month. I never get tired of Miss Posh pics.


I agree 100%.

PS: Kim, are we going to see any news pics of Cricket with her hair slowly growing out?


----------

